

Stackoverflow: do you really still believe in private offices? - gbin
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.70905,-74.006862,3a,75y,236.48h,80.11t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s5pYtdR6-s-QAAAQIt-NMbw!2e0!3e2?hl=en-US

======
Nick-Craver
This is a photo of the sales area. Developers are downstairs and have their
own offices. If you want to browse on streetview, it's here:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@40.708443,-74.007121,3a,75y,234...](https://www.google.com/maps/@40.708443,-74.007121,3a,75y,234.25h,65.8t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sQN9hrFTlxYAAAAQIt-
NLVg!2e0!3e2)

Source: I'm Nick Craver, a Sysadmin and Developer for Stack Exchange.

~~~
gbin
Ho ok ! Thanks for your answer ! I was genuinely wondering where those were.

------
proksoup
I guess this photo is a counterpoint to
[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/01/why-we-still-
believe-i...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/01/why-we-still-believe-in-
private-offices/) ?

Seems snarky (the title of this HN post). Not sure what the point is.

~~~
gbin
Actually it is a real question, sorry if it came across snarky, I could not
find any developers private offices while going around on streetview while
seeing a lot of double screen stations in the open spaces. Did you change your
mind ?

~~~
Shog9
If you could find real developers via Streetview, they wouldn't be very
_private_ offices, now would they...

------
micromegas
From @proksoup's article: "We don’t actually even give everyone private
offices: some people are doubled up in offices, and the sales and marketing
teams sit in larger open spaces because they feel that’s an important part of
how they work."

------
bengali3
StackOverflow shower:

[https://www.google.com/maps/@40.708967,-74.006778,3a,90y,88....](https://www.google.com/maps/@40.708967,-74.006778,3a,90y,88.19h,58.38t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sDvdFWElAmeAAAAQIt-
PpPw!2e0!3e2?hl=en-US)

Also, TIL Stack overflow runs IIS:

[https://www.google.com/maps/@40.708663,-74.006541,3a,42.9y,2...](https://www.google.com/maps/@40.708663,-74.006541,3a,42.9y,283.8h,71.74t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s639pHvltECYAAAQIt-
Pp4w!2e0!3e2?hl=en-US)

~~~
aalear
Well, we _do_ run IIS for realsies:
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/10369/which-tools-
an...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/10369/which-tools-and-
technologies-are-used-to-build-the-stack-exchange-network). :)

